

Ask HN: Is worth learning Ruby on Rails now a days? - ytzvan

I was wondering if is worth learn Ruby on Rails now a days because there&#x27;re other technologies like Node.js, Scala and Go which I think are better than Ruby for web development. This comes because I never learned Ruby on Rails, and I saw the Mackenzie Child post on Medium (ICYMI: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;dFfflh), but don&#x27;t misunderstood me, I think is a great idea and he provides awesome value to the newcomers who want to learn Rails. I&#x27;m already a Node.js developer, I use Express and even Sails.js, which I think is a great framework for fast prototyping. But, if I already know Node.js, Is worth learn Rails at this stage?
======
davismwfl
I don't know Ruby on Rails either and I stick to node/Go mostly. I'd say it
isn't worth learning RoR unless you need it to solve a specific issue, or if
you feel that it would benefit you in a job search. Of course, it never hurts
to pick it up just to know something else, I always like learning new
languages as I feel it helps me be a better all around developer.

~~~
SilentNuke
Ruby (and certainly Rails) is still very much in-demand, and I'd say is still
"trending" in terms of development languages. Granted, Ruby (Rails) tends to
get lost in the sauce with the continual uprising of new languages and
frameworks catered towards web development. However, I think that Ruby's
strong community, even more-so with the Rails community, is what would make it
such a good language to learn for the job market.

Aside from Rails, I think that Ruby will see even more of a surge in
popularity with the recent progress in RubyMotion (they changed their pricing
plans, and the platform is more easily available to the average developer
now). I'm only now dipping into RubyMotion, but it's wonderful if you want to
develop on the iOS or OSX platforms without getting heavily involved in
learning Objective-C.

Anyways, I'm getting off-topic. Point is, I think Ruby is a very good choice.
Being that Rails is the most popular framework in Ruby, Rails would be a wise
choice to become familiar with too.

